# Radiation vs Thyroidectomy



## Decision101

What did you have done? How long ago? Were you happy with your decision? And did you have any major health changes if you had radiation? 18 year old daughter trying to decide what to do. Just trying to see what others have experienced.


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi!

I'm so sorry your daughter is going through this journey.

I had a total thyroidectomy in July 2010. I have Graves' Diease and Hashimoto's Disease. For me, the thyroidectomy was my only option. My thyroid would have needed three times the amount of radiation normally given to have worked and that would have been way too dangerous (it was seriously messed up apparently). So my only choice was surgery.

I was terribly ill for about seven months. I was on Methazimole for almost four months to try and get my thyroid levels out of the dangerous zone. Once my levels were stable enough, I had the thyroidectomy.

About a month after the thyroidectomy some of the most severe of my symptoms were gone. Thank God! Since the thyoidectomy I have been on various dosages of Synthroid to get my thyroid blood levels stable. Overall, I feel much better than pre-thyroidectomy. Once I get my blood levels stable I think I'll feel even better, although with both diseases I might have more ups and downs.

I do not regret my thyroidectomy. It gave me my life back. It's not back to "normal" just yet, but MUCH better than where I was back in 2010.

Does your daughter have Graves' or Hashi's? Has she had a fine needle biopsy, ultrasound, RAU yet?

Hang in there. It does get better.

Patti


----------



## Decision101

Thanks Patti. She has Graves. No scans or anything else just blood work. Still trying to decide if we want surgery or radiation. Tough decision.


----------



## Lovlkn

Surgery makes someone hypo immediately which makes titration of replacement medications easier.

If it were my child I would encourage surgery.

Find a surgeon who performs 5+ total thyroidectomies a week and grill them with questions to check out their skill level.


----------

